# Suggestions of RCI Resort for novice skiers



## montyny (Oct 30, 2007)

Hello,
I was wondering if anyone had recommendations for an RCI resort that would be good for a family trip where no one currently skis! I'm considering the February 2008 time frame, NY, PA, MA, VT type areas. 

If such a thing exists, it would be nice to have a resort where all the equipment was included and I didn't have to shell out $$$$ on top of the points for the exchange.

Thanks - Bryan.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Oct 30, 2007)

*Late to request, but*

I would suggest trying to go for PeeknPeak in Western NY or Northshore at Chautauqua which is near to 3 ski resorts (including P&P)  

I highly doubt you will find a trade at this late date, but you might check out www.pknpk.com and contact their real estate department.  We got a free weekend to help us decide on buying there, which obviously we did, and for beginner skiers all you may need is a weekend!

Fageddabout equipment/lessons/lift tickets included in a t/s trade!


----------



## JUDIE25 (Oct 31, 2007)

I don't think there is a resort where the equipment is included.  We own 2 weeks in Stowe, Vermont and the most daunting thing is the price of the lift tickets. 

I can recommend Bentley Brook because the base at Jiminy Peak is within walking distance.  There is also a tubing park near if some of the family members tire of skiing.  The lift tickets are fairly reasonable, with special prices for teens, juniors (6-12), toddlers and lower prices on rentals.

Another tip for rentals would be to rent from your local ski shop.  Because they want you to try skiing, usually their rental prices are competitive. 

www.jiminypeak.com


----------



## AKE (Nov 1, 2007)

It wouldn't make sense to include skis and lift tickets in with an exchange because skis are so 'personal' (like shoes) and I may want to go to a resort in the winter but not ski every day.  However, most ski hills do offer a combo lesson + equipment package for beginners though these aren't cheap when you multiply it for a family.  Another option is Massanutten where you used to be able to buy an activity card (used to be $99/person/week) and this gave you a significant discount off skiing and rentals BUT I don't know if this is still valid or what the discounts now are.


----------



## helenbarnett1963 (Nov 1, 2007)

*how about Smugglers Notch...*

Smugglers notch woudl be ideal for you.  It is totally geared up for families, the kids camps and adult beginner lessons are awesome, and if anyone doesn't want to ski any time there are numerous other activities on site.

May be a bit late for an exchange for Feb 2008, but if you avoid Presidents Week and are using points you may have a chance.

Lift tickets etc are expensive everywhere, but at smuggs you can get a discount package where lift tickets and equipemnt rentals are inclduded with the kids camp, for instance.  Check out their website www.smuggs.com for all the info about the resort.

If you exchange in to the resort you woudl have to pay the 'facilities fee', but that gives disocunts on rentals etc

PM me if you have any questions


----------



## DanM (Nov 1, 2007)

I am assuming one or two young kids. You want someplace with room to relax or play off the mountain, and at or close to the slopes. Carrying equipment around kills kids and beginners. Your two best choices with current 2-bedroom availability in February are Bentley Brook in Massachusetts and different resorts at Attitash in New Hampshire. Smugglers would be great if it were available, but it won't be.

On the one hand, Jiminy Peak (Bentley Brook) is a perfect beginner mountain and it's a real easy drive from New York. There is not a lot to do in the area if you decide not to ski, and restaurant choices are limited.

Attitash (Bear Peak) is a bigger mountain and I believe it's in a more developed resort area.

Bottom line, if the kids are young I would go to Jiminy. If they are teens I might make the extra effort and go to New Hampshire. There would also be a better chance of good snow further north (we are talking about the Northeast after all).


----------



## nerodog (Nov 3, 2007)

*ski resorts*

Hi, I agree about the Berkshires... Bentley Brook is right there.. however, in Vermont, great lessons and packages are at Mount SNow... I learned to ski there many moons ago....great kid area also available... if that is not available, I would try Okemo also.. new timeshare there to stay in also...Killington is  a larger place but also has some nice packages for skiing and learning. Hope this helps !


----------



## johnmfaeth (Nov 3, 2007)

For novices, the Poconos offers some great skiing without all the crowds and somewhat cheaper than the NY and NE resorts.

Shawnee and Split Rock have clean, decent accommodations - but not very fancy.


----------



## laura1957 (Nov 6, 2007)

the $99 activity card at Massanutten is still in effect, and they do usually give good ski discounts.  I cant remember what I paid last year, but I did take a lesson and rent all equipment - and was very pleased with the services/prices.  My husband does ski - he wanted me to give it a try.  

Although I did have a good time it isnt something I was interested in doing again - but I LOVED the snow tubing, and the 3 teens I had with me couldnt get enough of it!!  So I would definately check out Massanutten for a family winter vacation.  

I AM partial to Massanutten - even though there are extra fees for many activities, we havent found another resort we like as much.


----------



## montyny (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the useful information here - gives me plenty to think about.


----------



## davhu1 (Nov 8, 2007)

johnmfaeth said:


> For novices, the Poconos offers some great skiing without all the crowds and somewhat cheaper than the NY and NE resorts.
> 
> Shawnee and Split Rock have clean, decent accommodations - but not very fancy.



Shawnee lift tickets are more reasonable and provides a 30% (or 1/3?) discount on adult lift tickets for guests and owners.  Youth tickets are also discounted.  For beginner, I would not pay for the expensive lift tickets as your probably will not use most of the slopes.


----------

